# [XP] DRM deinstallieren



## Bigbutcher (11. August 2004)

Moin Moin,

ich als XP [SP2] Nutzer finde es ja schon nervig genug, dass man vom Betriebssystem aus ausspioniert wird.
Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es ja XP-Antispy ^^.
Nur, wie sieht es mit DRM aus? Das entfernt das Tool ja nicht, leider....
Seit der 9. Version des Windows Media Players installiert der ja immer DRM mit, vielleicht sogar schon früher, aber ich will den Kram nicht bei mir haben.
Gibt es vielleicht ein Tool womit man den Kram komplett entfernen kann?

Nur zur allgemeinen Klarstellung ich will kein Tool, bzw kein HowTo wie man DRM geschützte Medien knackt, sondern die DRM Unterstützung in Windows entfernen.

MfG

BB


----------

